# Stoddard! yeah right...



## tigue710 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is one to watch out for folks, a nice Mexican Stoddard ink!  its pontiled!


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt,

 Sorry buddy, but I think you might be off on that one. If it is what I think it is... it is early New England, probably Keene or Stoddard. Here is a set of 3 sizes.

 His picture makes it very difficult to tell what it is. 

 Mike


----------



## mikmis (Feb 3, 2009)

i like how he listed the amber flask with design.[]http://cgi.ebay.com/Amber-flask-with-design_W0QQitemZ230323046953QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230323046953&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2009)

Huh? ...that description was very good.. even specified that it was pontiled on the BOTTOM.. just good to know some facts..


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike it has crimped pour spout lip.. or it looks to in the picture...


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 3, 2009)

I didnt even look at the other stuff...  he has some very nice stuff, so it could very well be.  I wouldn't gamble on it if he didnt have all the other stuff though.  A little early for Stoddard though?


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 3, 2009)

That's why I say Keene or Stoddard. I would estimate 1830-40s. 
 For another look, check out Pappas book, plate 10, row 3, #2 + #3.

 His pictures terrible, and certainly not doing him any justice. 

 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 3, 2009)

He should take that label off that flared lip utility. It doesnt seem right at all.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel a little stupid on that.  You dont see these bottles to often so I read the description and saw the picture I jumped the gun...  didnt even look at his other bottles. The main thing that threw off is what looks like a pour spout... A friend had actually contacted me about it to authenticate it was Stoddard glass...  I guess I messed it up for him!


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt, The pictures are very poor. You would have certainly recognized the piece in person.


----------



## bttlmark (Feb 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> I feel a little stupid on that.  You dont see these bottles to often so I read the description and saw the picture I jumped the gun...  didnt even look at his other bottles. The main thing that threw off is what looks like a pour spout... A friend had actually contacted me about it to authenticate it was Stoddard glass...  I guess I messed it up for him!


 
 No problem,it's probably going to go for more than I want to spend right now anyway.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 4, 2009)

Mike, Those are quite nice.

 Chris


----------



## annie44 (Feb 8, 2009)

Who outbid me??!!!


----------

